# Ethernet via thunderbolt (2) on Mac Pro 6.1



## FriFlo (Apr 9, 2018)

EDIT: _Thanks to OLB, we found out that using a direct thunderbolt 2 connection between two Mac pros (probably the same is true for a 10gbe connection on PCs as well) more than doubles the number of audio channels that can be used with VEpro. Find at OLBs test results on page two of this thread ..._ 

With the used prices for these coming down, I thought about the possibilities of using multiple Mac Pros, one being the master and one or two slaves. Currently, I have Windows PCs as slave machines, which could of course be used via ethernet, however, the Mac Pros are quiet, use less energy, less space and with a direct tb2 connection, it is like having all slaves connected via 10GbE, in theory ...

https://macperformanceguide.com/ThunderboltNetworking-SettingUp.html

This should give you almost limitless audio ports in VEpro (in theory, as I heared different opinions on that matter ...). Currently, it is probably still a little expensive, but the prices will probably come down even more.
The downsides that I can see:
- poor options for SSD expansion in the Mac Pro
- limited to 64 Gb per machine
- bloody old machines, that still sell for a lot of dough, considering what the hardware is usually priced at ...

Does anyone have set up a direct Thunderbolt 2 network? Possibly even used VEpro with it? I am not sure if it has any additional latency, although in theory it should not have. All other warnings or hints are welcome as well, like options to add more SSDs (the black magic dock is all I know).
Also, having seen the performance of the Mac Pro, I kind of doubt it will be obsolete in 3-5 years. Yes, there will be faster machines, but those will bring down the price for the trash cans even more and for sample playback the trash cans will still perform well enough. My recent experience is that after SSDs becoming mass market, there hasn’t been anything new in PC development that was a game changer for DAWs and sample playback. My theory, those Mac Pro slaves could be good for 5 years or more. Thoughts?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 9, 2018)

Is it that crazy to ask?  Or maybe only very few people have two thunderbolt capable macs ... I am not saying, I would buy multiple Mac pros right now - just thinking about one used (you can get a quad core under 2000€ - add 1k to add 1tb SSD and 64 gigs of RAM) to replace my main machine and use it as a slave later. I am not sure my current 5.1 will last till 2019. That is why I consider this. I don't want to spend that much on one right now, when it will Ben obsolete in 2019.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 10, 2018)

The Mac Pro 6.1 (trash can/Vader helmet) can take 128 gigs of ram and 4TB ssd internal drives. Im not sure sure where your getting the 64 gigs of ram info.

You post an interesting question. I have a trash can but thats Because I’m so used to Logic (yes, I’ve considered Hackintoshes but there’s too many problems with those) so I stick with Apple original. I’m also very used to the Apple architecture so I’d be lost in the land of PC only. If I want to add to my ‘farm’ I’d stay with PC slaves because their more affordable, (for me) less of an update/upgrade headache) than Apple hardware. 

If I read your post correctly, you seem to be focusing on TB2. Trash cans are stuck on TB2. Whereas Apple laptops (the newer ones) are able to support TB3. There’s a huge difference between 2 and 3. I don’t know if you want to obsolete yourself there. 

On the other hand I’m quite happy with my trash can, and my 3 TB2 Black magic docks and two PCs running everything w/ Logic and VePro. The PC’s pretty much do all the heavy lifting but I’ve never maxed out the trash can yet. 

The setup your considering (depending on RAM and Cores) would probably run great if you don’t mind the cost and want to stay in the APPLE world. But you’ll be stuck in the land of TB2.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> The Mac Pro 6.1 (trash can/Vader helmet) can take 128 gigs of ram and 4TB ssd internal drives. Im not sure sure where your getting the 64 gigs of ram info.
> 
> You post an interesting question. I have a trash can but thats Because I’m so used to Logic (yes, I’ve considered Hackintoshes but there’s too many problems with those) so I stick with Apple original. I’m also very used to the Apple architecture so I’d be lost in the land of PC only. If I want to add to my ‘farm’ I’d stay with PC slaves because their more affordable, (for me) less of an update/upgrade headache) than Apple hardware.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Regarding 4tb internal SSD: yeah, that is possible with the OWC kit. It does however not seem to appear as internal storage in Mac OS, but rather as an external raid array. Not sure what the backside of this would be (maybe problems with wakeup in sleep modus?). The cheapest offer was 1900€ including VAT. The price is actually not to bad for 4tb in SSD. Especially comparing it with a blackmagic plus 4 individual 1 tb SSDs!

Ram: yeah! I have seen, you can install 128gb, but only with a lower clockspeed. Again ... I am not sure how that would negatively influence loading samples and streaming ...

Regarding TB2: well, this is the big PITA with the 2013 Mac Pro that its main interface is already obsolete! Again, Apple!
But when it comes to connecting a Mac Pro to another one (or possibly to a 2019 new model via adapter) it should be ok, as the linked article above states, you can establish a 10gbe connection, which is more than enough for VEpro. This is why I came up with that idea in the first place. I could not justify buying the current model today for the price they (still ask for it). However, it could still have a long live as a slave machine, once a newer model does appear.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi FriFlo ,

back in 2015 I replaced my "Logic/ProTools/VEPRO" setup of 3 older MacPro's ( Models from 2008 & 2010 and all equipped with maximum internal storage including PCI SSD Cards) with two nMPro's ( 6 Core , 64GB Ram ) and some Blackmagic Multidocks , and therefore an All-SSD-Mac solution.

I have to say that this was one of my best investments , but not because of shocking faster loading times or immensely increased CPU power . Actually there were _some_ improvements , but not that much that it would justify the financial investment . No .
However , it was worth the investment because of ... THE SILENCE .
The nMPRO ( in combination with Blackmagic's Multidock ( -> _no fans_ !)) is so extremely silent , even in CPU heavy situations .

The biggest issue for me with having a Mac setup was ( and still is ) the way macOS itself handles RAM .
Example : ... on a 64GB RAM machine , when I load a sample setup inside VEPRO that is using 40GB in the category "_Memory Used_" and another 12GB in the category "_Cached Files_" you can be sure that after sequencing for an hour or so the system will produce dropouts , usually because the amount of "Cached Files" has eaten up the available free RAM .
Only unloading VEPRO and then reloading the setup will solve the situation.

I think a Windows system handles the RAM usage still better than macOS does ( ... _concerning the usage of sample libraries_ ... ) .

Best,
Gerd


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Hi FriFlo ,
> 
> back in 2015 I replaced my "Logic/ProTools/VEPRO" setup of 3 older MacPro's ( Models from 2008 & 2010 and all equipped with maximum internal storage including PCI SSD Cards) with two nMPro's ( 6 Core , 64GB Ram ) and some Blackmagic Multidocks , and therefore an All-SSD-Mac solution.
> 
> ...


That is indeed an important consideration regarding Mac Pros becoming slave computers ... thanks!


----------



## Eloy (Apr 10, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> Thanks! Regarding 4tb internal SSD: yeah, that is possible with the OWC kit. It does however not seem to appear as internal storage in Mac OS, but rather as an external raid array. Not sure what the backside of this would be (maybe problems with wakeup in sleep modus?). The cheapest offer was 1900€ including VAT. The price is actually not to bad for 4tb in SSD. Especially comparing it with a blackmagic plus 4 individual 1 tb SSDs!
> 
> Ram: yeah! I have seen, you can install 128gb, but only with a lower clockspeed. Again ... I am not sure how that would negatively influence loading samples and streaming ...
> 
> ...


Friflo,
The OWC kit replaces your existing 6.1 hard drive - mine works great.
https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/mac-pro/2013


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 10, 2018)

Currently using a late 2013 Mac Pro with 128GB Ram and all SSD's in Akito Thunderbolt 2 cases and I was surprised how increasing the Ram improved loading times and seemed to make the system work much smoother. Granted, my string templete alone loads at 32GB, so perhaps I was overloading my old system and got use to it acting sluggish, but loading up on Ram seems to have changed all that. I picked up the OWC 128GB Ram upgrade and couldn't be happier. The install was 2 minutes, easy to do. The internal SSD upgrade also looks good and can get it to 1,2, or 4 TB. This is why I picked up 6 core 3.5Ghz with little ram and a small SSD, easy to change. A couple of years ago I priced out a new Mac Pro at $8k, yet now was able to pick it up from ebay for $2.5k. Add $950 for the OWC ram upgrade and I'm good to go.  Just don't forget to buy ACTIVE adapters if you want to run more than 2 monitors, after some hours wasted trying to figure out what was going on, I was able to get 3 screens and 2 thunderbolt Akito cases working great all off Thunderbolt 2. Def a dream machine for me that I also think I can stretch to 5 years or more. I have an older slave using VEPro, but I doubt I will need to turn it on this year.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Apr 10, 2018)

I actually bought a Thunderbolt 3 card last weekend, for this exact purpose (assuming it'll be downthrottled to Thunderbolt 2 speeds, but TB2 cards were 5x the price) I'll be installing it in my PC Slave ASAP and I'll report back. Hopefully it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 10, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> With the used prices for these coming down, I thought about the possibilities of using multiple Mac Pros, one being the master and one or two slaves. Currently, I have Windows PCs as slave machines, which could of course be used via ethernet, however, the Mac Pros are quiet, use less energy, less space and with a direct tb2 connection, it is like having all slaves connected via 10GbE, in theory ...
> 
> https://macperformanceguide.com/ThunderboltNetworking-SettingUp.html
> 
> ...


I am surprised that you say they are quiet, is this because you have not built quiet PCs?
Because they certainly exist, as I have one right here

Fractal Design and NZXT do extremely quiet cases
For me those 2013 Pros are so old now, I would not be investing tech that was in PCs in 2012

Also, since I run East West libraries only on my Slave, I still find they perform better on Windows
Also, confident I could build an ASUS beast for less than those Pros as well


----------



## samphony (Apr 10, 2018)

Even if you get sick of macOS one day you can install Win10 on a spare ssd or internal one.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


Eloy said:


> Friflo,
> The OWC kit replaces your existing 6.1 hard drive - mine works great.
> https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/mac-pro/2013


Good to know! So, what I read is, it does not show up as an internal drive in disk utilities, as the Apple SSD would. Can you confirm that? If so, did you experience any problems?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Currently using a late 2013 Mac Pro with 128GB Ram and all SSD's in Akito Thunderbolt 2 cases and I was surprised how increasing the Ram improved loading times and seemed to make the system work much smoother. Granted, my string templete alone loads at 32GB, so perhaps I was overloading my old system and got use to it acting sluggish, but loading up on Ram seems to have changed all that. I picked up the OWC 128GB Ram upgrade and couldn't be happier. The install was 2 minutes, easy to do. The internal SSD upgrade also looks good and can get it to 1,2, or 4 TB. This is why I picked up 6 core 3.5Ghz with little ram and a small SSD, easy to change. A couple of years ago I priced out a new Mac Pro at $8k, yet now was able to pick it up from ebay for $2.5k. Add $950 for the OWC ram upgrade and I'm good to go.  Just don't forget to buy ACTIVE adapters if you want to run more than 2 monitors, after some hours wasted trying to figure out what was going on, I was able to get 3 screens and 2 thunderbolt Akito cases working great all off Thunderbolt 2. Def a dream machine for me that I also think I can stretch to 5 years or more. I have an older slave using VEPro, but I doubt I will need to turn it on this year.


Good to hear from someone who actually upgraded to 128 gigs! From what you write I gather, you did not encounter any slower load times with the slower clock speed of the ram - actually the opposite is true? I really wonder: Both for speed of loading samples to ram and for playback with a lower buffer size in Kontakt in theory slower RAM should be worse, actually!? The loading time would not be a bummer to me, but fewer voices playing would be.
Regarding the monitors: yes, I run three! Good to know. I assume, you mean active thunderbolt 2 to HDMI/DVI adaptors? But isn't that already important for more than one monitor? The Mac Pro has only one HDMI plug, doesn't it?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> I actually bought a Thunderbolt 3 card last weekend, for this exact purpose (assuming it'll be downthrottled to Thunderbolt 2 speeds, but TB2 cards were 5x the price) I'll be installing it in my PC Slave ASAP and I'll report back. Hopefully it all goes smoothly.


Oh, I just assumed Tb 3 was not backwards compatible with Tb2 - that is good to know as well! I am looking forwards to hearing back from you!


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 10, 2018)

Ah - I see what your doing with the TB2. That should work really well. Care to be the guinee pig and report back? 

One thing that really amazed me is adding RAM to the Trash Can. I had a few of the older towers all pimped out and adding say 16 more gigs of RAM was not NEARLY as noticeable as making the 64 and 128 jump on the trash can. IN FACT, I was hesitant to do that based on my past experiences with the cheesegrater. But when I went from 32 to 64 and 64 to 128 EVERYTHING runs so much better and faster. I really noticed it in LOGICx.

I DID have some issues with the OWC SSD replacement. I had a hard time getting it to show up on High Sierra but after a tech call they ran us through it and it works great. 

And yes, these machines are QUIET. Like, REALLY quiet. I have one of my PC slaves in an isolation case. The trash can is right in front of my nose and I can't hear ANYTHING. Do make sure you invest in one of those A/C blowers and make sure the fans are cleared once a month.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am surprised that you say they are quiet, is this because you have not built quiet PCs?
> Because they certainly exist, as I have one right here
> 
> Fractal Design and NZXT do extremely quiet cases
> ...


Yeah, the quiet part is certainly doable with PCs, I know. It is not that much of a concern to me anyway, because I have two ventilated ISO boxes (DIY) in my studio. It is the small form factor, the low power consumption (presumably - I will have to investigate that) and low production of heat (good to run the ventilation in the ISOs lower).
As I said: I a running two slave PCs and a Mac Pro 2009 ATM. I used to run Windows for 2 years, but the over-all experience was not that great to me. Sure, that was Windows 9 and 10 is certainly better. However, I still like Mac OS for the main machine. That doesn't mean, I will not continue running Windows machines as Slave PCs. This is just to figure out, how I could continue using a current Mac Pro, once I would buy the next model.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe, just maybe a TB3 upgrade will be available to trash can users.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Ah - I see what your doing with the TB2. That should work really well. Care to be the guinee pig and report back?
> 
> One thing that really amazed me is adding RAM to the Trash Can. I had a few of the older towers all pimped out and adding say 16 more gigs of RAM was not NEARLY as noticeable as making the 64 and 128 jump on the trash can. IN FACT, I was hesitant to do that based on my past experiences with the cheesegrater. But when I went from 32 to 64 and 64 to 128 EVERYTHING runs so much better and faster. I really noticed it in LOGICx.
> 
> ...



Well, I would love to!  But first thing will be to buy ONE Mac Pro 2013 model. I thought someone might have two and give it a try ...
@Gerd Kaeding: Do you had two Mac pros? Are they connected via Ethernet or Thunderbolt using VEpro?


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 10, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Maybe, just maybe a TB3 upgrade will be available to trash can users.


Actually, I doubt that ... it is part of the motherboard system architecture, just like PCI vs PCIe.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 10, 2018)

Thats what I thought. But I wonder if there is not some other way. But I fear you are right.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Apr 10, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> @Gerd Kaeding: Do you had two Mac pros? Are they connected via Ethernet or Thunderbolt using VEpro?


Ethernet .
(_ ... the way I've organized my libraries on my machines I don't recognize any bottleneck using Ethernet . This might be different for other users and their way to organize their libraries & their preferred workflow . _)

Edit/P.S.:
VEPRO was designed to work via Ethernet.
You should contact Paul at VSL to get some infos if VEPRO supports/works stable thru a thunderbolt connection (... if at all).


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 10, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> Good to hear from someone who actually upgraded to 128 gigs! From what you write I gather, you did not encounter any slower load times with the slower clock speed of the ram - actually the opposite is true? I really wonder: Both for speed of loading samples to ram and for playback with a lower buffer size in Kontakt in theory slower RAM should be worse, actually!? The loading time would not be a bummer to me, but fewer voices playing would be.
> Regarding the monitors: yes, I run three! Good to know. I assume, you mean active thunderbolt 2 to HDMI/DVI adaptors? But isn't that already important for more than one monitor? The Mac Pro has only one HDMI plug, doesn't it?



I was concerned about the slower clock speed of 32GB modules too, but I’ve noticed no difference in Pro Tools, VE Pro, or Fcpx projects. I’m assuming because my sessions are dense the computer can handle buffering more and taking some of the pressure off the cpu, as sessions that use to get sluggish (video+audio+many VE Pro instances) now seem to load and run smoother. VE Pro would also crash regularly when I approached Ram limit (maybe 2GB to spare), which now is not an issue, so perhaps VE Pro 6 and how it handles low ram was also an issue. I’m more than happy with the decision to go to 128. Knowing me I will approach that limit (full orchestra with all my mix plugins) soon.


----------



## Eloy (Apr 10, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Good to know! So, what I read is, it does not show up as an internal drive in disk utilities, as the Apple SSD would. Can you confirm that? If so, did you experience any problems?


FriFlo,
It does show up in Disk utility! After all it is your only internal drive.
Thank you,


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 11, 2018)

Eloy said:


> FriFlo,
> It does show up in Disk utility! After all it is your only internal drive.
> Thank you,


What I meant was, does it show up as an INTERNAL drive. Cannot find the page, where this was specifically mentioned in regards to the OWC Mac Pro drives. But this is an example for a similar thing:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7452732
It won't let you install windows on a second partition for example, if it does show up as "external". If it does show up as internal in your case, I suppose this is fixed, now. Is it?


----------



## OLB (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey @FriFlo, I had the same idea recently and I had the chance to get another nMP 6-core (£1500 eBay yay!). And upgraded it to a 10-core. 

I haven't done any extensive tests yet but I have it connected through one thunderbolt cable and first impressions with VE Pro were... 'snappy'  Opening instances feel like I would do when having it on the localhost. Instant.
I can only compare it to my now abandoned and not too shabby 6-core PC slave connected through ethernet and that usually takes a few seconds to open. These are just my first impressions.

What I love about having these Macs is (as mentioned) the silence. I have these two trashcans behind my screen and I can't hear them. My PC started very silent as well but over time it gotten louder and louder (even with cleaning). 

These are also super portable. A while ago I took a MacBook Pro and a MacPro in a backpack, used the MBP as my DAW and the nMP as slave connected by ONE thunderbolt cable. Pretty amazing to me.

So I haven't been able to test this 2 mac pro setup extensively due to projects but let me know what you'd like to know more


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 11, 2018)

OLB said:


> Hey @FriFlo, I had the same idea recently and I had the chance to get another nMP 6-core (£1500 eBay yay!). And upgraded it to a 10-core.
> 
> I haven't done any extensive tests yet but I have it connected through one thunderbolt cable and first impressions with VE Pro were... 'snappy'  Opening instances feel like I would do when having it on the localhost. Instant.
> I can only compare it to my now abandoned and not too shabby 6-core PC slave connected through ethernet and that usually takes a few seconds to open. These are just my first impressions.
> ...


Oh great! You would do me an immense favor, if you could compare, how many audio channels you can stream with VEpro and thunderbolt2 vs. Ethernet connection. This would be very valuable information ... maybe PM me the answer in case it's successful, or used prices could go up! 
Regarding your PC, they usually get louder with collected dust in the inside. A can of air will help. If it is not that, there are probably cheaper fans installed. You should buy something like Noctua.
My old Mac Pro is louder than any of the PCs I have, even though all of them just use stock components, not even Noctua fans. I believe you, though, that the Mac Pro 2013 was a good concept for audio guys. I just think, they should have offered a little more internal upgradability (more RAM and SSD slots) at the price of getting a bit bigger. They should also have offered an in-house modular PCIe-bay. The price for getting the Mac plus all the extra components necessary to keep everything working was crazy at the time it came out. Otherwise, I would have bought it in 2014.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 11, 2018)

I have two trashcans, would be interested in the results also for VEpro streaming over TB2.


----------



## OLB (Apr 11, 2018)

Sure will have a look this. Would love to know myself 

I agree with the poor upgrade options. For me it's no problem. At least most of it is not soldered on like the new MBPs. It was fairly easy to replace the CPU as well. I saw Andy Gray made a little test video comparing a 6-core to a 10-core. 6-core link and 10-core link.


----------



## OLB (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi all, my Thunderbolt findings so far:

Buffer size DAW (Digital Performer): 256 samples
VE Pro 6 multiplier: 2x

Limit (stable=no clicks):
Midi tracks: 408
Stereo Aux tracks: 408 (=816 single audio channels)

Slave is Mac Pro 2013 6-core
DAW is Mac Pro 2013 10-core

At 256 the slave is using around 40% CPU.
The DAW is barely using CPU, approx. 5%
9 instances of VE Pro

Will test now how it would differ with ethernet.

---

Ok, now it gets interesting... ethernet. Fixed IP settings etc. Thunderbolt not connected.

First impression, performance seems worse. Best stable result I can manage at the moment is around 192 tracks/stereo aux.
Slave is only using 20% CPU
DAW around 3%
4 instances of VE Pro

----

So first conclusion is an increase of more than twice the amount of channels when using thunderbolt.. pretty staggering actually.


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 13, 2018)

OLB said:


> Hi all, my Thunderbolt findings so far:
> 
> Buffer size DAW (Digital Performer): 256 samples
> VE Pro 6 multiplier: 2x
> ...


That sounds fantastic! Thank you so much!


----------



## datastar (Oct 6, 2022)

X-Bassist said:


> Currently using a late 2013 Mac Pro with 128GB Ram and all SSD's in Akito Thunderbolt 2 cases and I was surprised how increasing the Ram improved loading times and seemed to make the system work much smoother. Granted, my string templete alone loads at 32GB, so perhaps I was overloading my old system and got use to it acting sluggish, but loading up on Ram seems to have changed all that. I picked up the OWC 128GB Ram upgrade and couldn't be happier. The install was 2 minutes, easy to do. The internal SSD upgrade also looks good and can get it to 1,2, or 4 TB. This is why I picked up 6 core 3.5Ghz with little ram and a small SSD, easy to change. A couple of years ago I priced out a new Mac Pro at $8k, yet now was able to pick it up from ebay for $2.5k. Add $950 for the OWC ram upgrade and I'm good to go.  Just don't forget to buy ACTIVE adapters if you want to run more than 2 monitors, after some hours wasted trying to figure out what was going on, I was able to get 3 screens and 2 thunderbolt Akito cases working great all off Thunderbolt 2. Def a dream machine for me that I also think I can stretch to 5 years or more. I have an older slave using VEPro, but I doubt I will need to turn it on this year.


Hi, @X-Bassist how are you?
Great to know that. I've been thinking about boosting my Mac Pro 6.1 to turn it into a VePro server.
I've been reading on some Mac Pro forums, people saying that when they increase the 6.1 to 128GB ram, the mhz performance drops and memories from 1866mhz down to 1066mhz, does that check? Have you had any experience like thiss so could you tell me?

And of course, If anyone here has had this experience too and would like to tell about it, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Oct 6, 2022)

datastar said:


> Hi, @X-Bassist how are you?
> Great to know that. I've been thinking about boosting my Mac Pro 6.1 to turn it into a VePro server.
> I've been reading on some Mac Pro forums, people saying that when they increase the 6.1 to 128GB ram, the mhz performance drops and memories from 1866mhz down to 1066mhz, does that check? Have you had any experience like thiss so could you tell me?
> 
> ...


Yes, that’s true, but the drop off has a negligible effect on performance. Go for it!


----------



## datastar (Oct 6, 2022)

Hans-Peter said:


> Yes, that’s true, but the drop off has a negligible effect on performance. Go for it!


Ok, @Hans-Peter Thank you very much!


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 7, 2022)

datastar said:


> Hi, @X-Bassist how are you?
> Great to know that. I've been thinking about boosting my Mac Pro 6.1 to turn it into a VePro server.
> I've been reading on some Mac Pro forums, people saying that when they increase the 6.1 to 128GB ram, the mhz performance drops and memories from 1866mhz down to 1066mhz, does that check? Have you had any experience like thiss so could you tell me?
> 
> ...


As Hans mentioned, I’ve heard that but noticed no difference in performance. The OWC memory has been working out great after many years and heavy sessions, esp with VE Pro 5, 6, and 7. To be honest I’ve never had to use all 128GB of Ram, even the heaviest sessions have been around 90-100, but VE Pro has helped to make things smoother and more efficient. Awesome upgrade, esp now that prices have dropped on Ram.😊


----------



## datastar (Oct 8, 2022)

X-Bassist said:


> As Hans mentioned, I’ve heard that but noticed no difference in performance. The OWC memory has been working out great after many years and heavy sessions, esp with VE Pro 5, 6, and 7. To be honest I’ve never had to use all 128GB of Ram, even the heaviest sessions have been around 90-100, but VE Pro has helped to make things smoother and more efficient. Awesome upgrade, esp now that prices have dropped on Ram.😊


Thank you for your reply, @X-Bassist this is very great to know!!


----------

